# Giant Asian mantis black legs



## digisantiago (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello 

I bought a giant Asian mantis at a recent show (I am quite new to the hobby so you will have to forgive my lack of knowledge) and have some questions. After a recent molt its four back legs became black and it's forelegs became black at the joints. It seems to be mirrored on both sides and does not seem to imped feeding or mobility but I wanted to be sure. Anything I should be worried about?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 21, 2020)

That's normal coloring for a giant Asian. All of my green girls and boys have that same coloring. Enjoy your mantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 21, 2020)

Aw, lucky guy!


----------



## digisantiago (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you so much! Love her already, keep her on my little desk plant while I'm working to keep me company haha.


----------

